# Help With ND Elk Hunt!!



## single_shooter (Sep 30, 2006)

I was lucky enough this year to draw a ND Cow Elk Tag for Area E2. I am having trouble with getting information from Landowners and locals. I live in Fargo and I am the Hunting Manager for Sportsmans Warehouse. This time of the year is our busiest time of the year. Taking more than a couple days off at a time is out of the question. I would be happy with any information anyone could give me on where to start looking to fill this tag. Please email me @ [email protected] or call me @ 701-388-6777. I just need some direction on where they might be. Where they could be, or even landowners and locals that would be willing to talk to an outsider.

Thanks,

Shawn Porter


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You might consider scouting a little. Or you can hire an outfitter who will do the work for you...


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I live in West Fargo and had an ND elk tag in E1 (NE corner of the state) 2 years ago, and I can tell you from personal experience that you are going to have to put some hard work into it. You put in for a elk tag and drew one, now you have a responsibility to uphold. If you are having trouble getting info from landowners and locals, then you are not trying hard enough. Many people would love to have the elk tag that you got in the mail, and those people would be willing to do whatever it takes timewise to get an elk. I hunted a total of 13 days, and saw 2 Elk. Luckily I tagged one. If you put in the time and effort to meet landowners and locals, you will find a place to hunt. As in E1, I am sure alot of the landowners have had gratis tags in the past, and can give you info, as they are experienced Elk hunters. Your comment about being so busy at work makes me wonder if you should have put in for a tag in the first place if you do not have the time to dedicate to this hunt. This is a once in a lifetime tag if you are not a gratis tag holder. Try harder......


----------



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

contact robert kleeman of killdeer. he put me on elk a couple years ago and my buddy shot one on his property last year. best of luck to ya.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Can you get a list of contacts from the state for the Killdeer area? Seems to me that elk hunters in the past were put in contact with landowners with "problem" elk.


----------

